# Dog Talk-new book by Harrison Forbes



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Just got it haven't read yet but from back cover includes stories about Belgian Tervuren his childhood friend and a GSD he saved from euth when it attacked handlers wife.Sounds interesting.


----------

